# Colne R&B fesitval



## october_lost (Jul 23, 2005)

Being raised in Colne Im very familar with this spectical, a chance to get hammered, drink and smoke in the streets and appreciate some great bands, some for free. Apparently its the biggest fesitival of its kind in Europe, just dont expect Destinys whattheycalled...anyone else going to be in attendance?

Looking particularly forward to this, because working in August is going to be hard   

http://www.bluesfestival.co.uk/


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 23, 2005)

My Grandad was from Colne.. or Nelson... whichever is the smallest...


----------



## october_lost (Jul 23, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> My Grandad was from Colne.. or Nelson... whichever is the smallest...


It will be Colne, why on earth did your Grandad move away


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 23, 2005)

I think I may have been there once in passing. My Grandad's family saw the light and 'defected' to Yorkshire when he were a lad....


----------



## october_lost (Jul 24, 2005)

Wrong side of the Pennines mi lass, I suppose it will be some place dodgy like Hebden Bridge


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 25, 2005)

october_lost said:
			
		

> Wrong side of the Pennines mi lass, I suppose it will be some place dodgy like Hebden Bridge



Nah he knew which side his bread was buttered... and it twas Leeds actually.


Not that there's anything wrong with Hebden Bridge!


----------



## october_lost (Jul 26, 2005)

Its full of hippies and people called Tarquin


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 26, 2005)

I knew someone who lived there who definitely wasn't a hippy or named Tarquin!


----------



## belboid (Jul 26, 2005)

never realised you grew up in that fair northern town OL.

Ive been to the festival once, was okay, my dad goes every year.


----------



## october_lost (Jul 27, 2005)

Colne actually rocks, but only about once a year


----------



## Shirl (Jul 28, 2005)

october_lost said:
			
		

> Wrong side of the Pennines mi lass, I suppose it will be some place dodgy like Hebden Bridge


I lived in Colne for a year. I lived in hebden Bridge for 10 years 

Is Jims cafe still going in Colne?


----------



## Spion (Jul 29, 2005)

Went to Colne once - to score some, err, herbs. So there seemed to be lots of hippys in a caravan site on the side of the valley.

Sounds a decent festy and we're only 25 miles away over the border. Just got too much on this weekend


----------



## october_lost (Jul 29, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> I lived in Colne for a year. I lived in hebden Bridge for 10 years
> 
> Is Jims cafe still going in Colne?


Yeah, its a cultural oasis....

and as for herbs, its cheaper in the borough than anywhere else in Lancashire, maybe its because the level of education is so poor


----------



## belboid (Aug 3, 2005)

is that a yes Jims is still there?

It was about 5 years ago (tho not called that iirr), and thgere was a eatery in the same place last time I went past (when just checking out the mighty Planet Records), but didnt check if it was still Jims, or something else.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 3, 2005)

Jims was two terraced houses (or maybe just one) on one of the streets running down off the main road, near the top of Colne on the L/H side as you approached from the Nelson direction.
All veggie food and a record player in the corner for you to put on the records lying in a pile next to it.
It was brilliant, Jim in the back cooking and sending his kids to the corner shop if he ran out of anything.


----------



## october_lost (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah Jims is still up and running....


----------



## Shirl (Aug 4, 2005)

october_lost said:
			
		

> Yeah Jims is still up and running....


Blimey, I feel all nostalgic now. Next time I have to stay over up that way, I'm going to organise a vist. Should be cheaper than the Fat Duck


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 5, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Blimey, I feel all nostalgic now. ...



me too 

we used to go there when we were "bothering" - me and Shirl   

a visit is definitely in order


----------

